# SS 30.07.22 Berlioz - Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Hector Berlioz (1803 - 1869)*

*Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale*

I. Marche funebre
II. Oraison funebre
III. Apotheose

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we have the Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale by Hector Berlioz. The work was commissioned by the French government in 1840 to commemorate the 1830 July revolution in the Place de la Bastille. Berlioz composed a solemn march for the first movement followed by an address for the dead in the second movement and a final triumphal hymn of praise. Some of the music was played at Berlioz' own funeral in 1869. Many recordings of the work including Colin Davis and the London Symphony link below. I will also go with the Dutoit and Montreal.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Not as celebrated as _Symphonie fantastique_ or _Harold en Italie_ but this is a work I've always liked - as with _La Marseillaise _it's French music at its most proud and defiant. When I hear the final movement I half-expect all the long-dead _grognards_ from the Imperial Guard to rise from their battlefield graves and stand to attention, even though the work was written to celebrate the substitution of one king for another rather than the restoration of the republic or empire. The agitprop lyrics which were subsequently added to the _Apothéose_ seemed to be a precursor for those found in Soviet music a century later.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

John Alldis Choir
London Symphony Orchestra
Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Berlioz: Grande Symphonie funèbre et triomphale and other French orchestral works

Leeds Festival Chorus, The Wallace Collection, John Wallace


* Berlioz: Grande Symphonie funèbre et triomphale, Op. 15*
Cherubini: Hymne a la Victoire
Gossec: Marche Lugubre
Gossec: Symphonie Militaire in F major
Jadin, H: Overture in F major
Lefèvre, J X: Hymne a l'Agriculture
Rouget de Lisle: Hymne a la liberte

I will spin this dis later .


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm going with this one:


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Enthusiast said:


> I'm going with this one:


my spin also


----------

